# Removing scratches from sharpening.



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm trying to remove some fine scratches from sharpening. Most of my knives are stainless or stainless clad. Over time they have developed some scratches from both use and sharpening. Please share your feedback on how you have removed scratches knives with hand tools only. 

I'm completely new to finishing metal but understand a few things. That I should use a grit that matches the scratch and remove all scratches per grit before moving to the next.

I don't want mirror finishes, more like restore the finish. Is this possible to do by hand? I just picked up a set of micromesh pads. Please share your experience. TKS


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 28, 2014)

It depends on the original finish, do the knives have vertical or horizontal grind marks originally? I think its easiest to maintain horizontal. And 600- 800 grit wet/dry paper is usually enough to give an even hazy finish.


----------



## James (Aug 28, 2014)

I go 600-800 too and then use 0000 steel wool to give it a satin-ish finish


----------



## Benuser (Aug 28, 2014)

Fast and dirty: coarse (brown) ScotchBrite.


----------



## droshi (Aug 30, 2014)

Depends on the knife...I have some finger stones that are pretty fine that would do well for traditional knives, and they are pretty cheap.

Otherwise I've used steel wool to good effect on stainless.


----------



## 29palms (Aug 30, 2014)

3M gold goes up to 800 at least then wet/dry then micro mesh to whatever your OCD level is. Or you could buy a cheap 1" x 30" belt sander and use Scotch Bright belts. Of course that would open the door to a whole new addiction to machinery - just ask me, or Stereo Pete. :groucho:


----------

